# Please help!



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

I just got my USPc .40 and I'm wondering why the slide isn't locking back after the last round.

I'm pretty good with guns and I'm almost certain that it has to do with the magazine spring but I was just looking for some reinforcement.

If anyone has any experience, please let me know.

Much appreciated!
Mark~


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

I found out the problem, please disregard this thread. I use a shooting technique similar to Todd Jarrett and my right thumb was holding down the Slide Release like an idiot... Haha!

Mark~


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey HA! HA!:anim_lol: I am laughing with you not at you as we have all done things like that ourselfs. Good shooting.:smt033


----------



## mattkats1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Dang I cant get out to even shoot my new one....envious!


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah, I have 8 acres and I shoot in my backyard whenever I want to really... I live in New Jersey though, so I'm envious of anyone that lives in more lenient states as far as CCW is concerned though. =\


----------

